# Wie öffnet man eine 2GB große Datei in PS cs ?



## filiz (30. August 2005)

Ich habe ein großes Dateiformat bekommen, dass in .psb abgespeichert ist. In Photoshop cs können große Dateiformate bis 2GB behandelt werden.
Dennoch bekomme ich meine Datei nicht in ps geöffnet. Habe alle notwendigen Einstellungen und aktivierungen gemacht. Was mache ich falsch?
Ist sehr dringend, weäre super wenn mir jemand einen Rat geben könnte!!
Lieben Gruß
filiz


----------



## ShadowMan (30. August 2005)

Hi du!

Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher hast du denn? Wie viel Platz ist auf dem Laufwerk noch frei, auf dem PS installiert ist? Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung oder hängt er sich irgendwann einfach auf?


----------



## filiz (30. August 2005)

ich habe einen G4 Rechner mit etwas über 1GB Arbeitsspeicher. PS ist auf der normalen Festplatte gespeichert. Photoshop macht gar nicht außer dass rädchen dreht sich...also eigentlich hängt er sich schon auf, zumindestens ps.
Habe es dann nochmal auf meinem Rechner zu Hause probiert. Ganz neuer Athlon Rechner mit auch etwas über 1GB Arbeitsspeicher....Photoshop sagt mir dann etwas über unerwarteter Endungsfehler oder so...


----------



## ShadowMan (30. August 2005)

Wie lang hast du ihn denn arbeiten lassen? Und vor allem: Wie erstellt man eine 2GB große Datei?! *lach*

Ich denke aber mal, dass 1GB ausreichen sollte...sonst käme irgendwas mit "Arbeitsvolumen voll".


----------



## metty (30. August 2005)

Also ich weiß wohl, dass die DVD Cover und Kinoplakate bei nem Kollegen von mir so fast 700 MB fassen...aber 2 GB. Man, da muss aber einer was geleistet haben


----------



## filiz (30. August 2005)

die meisten reagieren darauf erschreckt, dennoch ist die Dateigröße berächtigt. Es handelt sich um einen riesen Banner für eine Messe, der ca. 5x5 m umfasst. Die Datei enthält Mangas und dazu viele Effekte...also ich denke es ist so schon ok....


----------



## metty (30. August 2005)

5x5m.Na gut.
Mangas? Aha.
Effekte? Du meinst wohl ein umfangreiches Layout.

Ich frage mich glaube ich ab und zu doch berechtigt warum die Leute für sowas keine Satzprogramme nehmen?
Vektoren? Skalierung? Illustrator und/ oder InDesign?

*kopfaufdentischhau* Sorry.


----------



## filiz (30. August 2005)

*g* ja da hast du wohl recht! Ich sage nur nobody is perfect
Jeder lernt dazu
Gruß filiz


----------



## chrisbergr (1. September 2005)

@ kniedel: Es gibt ja auch noch Leute, die das Original besitzen und sich nicht noch andere Programme leisten können/möchten 

Irgendwie hast du nicht auf die Frage geantwortet, wieviel Speicherplatz auf der Platte noch frei ist, nur dass es die normale (? ) ist.

Vielleicht ist durch das Kopieren der Datei diese auch beschädigt worden, es gibt wohl Programme zum Reparieren von PSD Files, versuchs doch mal damit. Kenne keinen Link, aber muss hier in irgendeinem Thread stehen. Ansonsten vielleicht nochmal geben lassen die Datei.


----------



## liquidbeats (1. September 2005)

die zeit die Photoshop benötigt um die arbeitsfläche bereitzustellen hängt zum einem von der Dateigröße ab, welche sich aus effekten, ebenen usw. zusammensetzt, darüberhinaus benötigt Photoshop noch etwas Zeit die Effekte nachzustellen bzw. zu Rendern.
 Und Schlussendlich muss auch noch was in den Speicher geschrieben werden.
 Bei sowas sollte man also auf eine freie arbeitsumgebung achten und alle unnötigen und Lastigen Programme Schließen.
 Nach deinen Daten schätze ich grob das du Photoshop einfachmal 30 Minuten lang Arbeiten lassen solltest, ich weis nicht wieviel MHZ dein Rechner hat.
 evtl. auch mal eine Stunde dannach sollte er es eigentlich haben.

 Ich würde es einfach mal Testen.


 Gruß


----------



## AKrebs70 (1. September 2005)

Hallo!
@liquidbeats
Er hatte doch hier schon geschrieben


> Habe es dann nochmal auf meinem Rechner zu Hause probiert. Ganz neuer Athlon Rechner mit auch etwas über 1GB Arbeitsspeicher....Photoshop sagt mir dann etwas über unerwarteter Endungsfehler oder so...



Ich gehe auch mal da von aus das diese Datei beschädigt ist. 

Axel


----------



## liquidbeats (1. September 2005)

AKrebs70 Danke das hab ich wohl Übersehen 
 Dann wird beim Speichern dieser Großen Datei wohl was Schiifgelaufen sein.

 Gruß


----------



## Ogre (1. September 2005)

Also notfalls könntest du die Datei doch auch in 4 Kleinere Dateien unterteilen, ist zwar etwas aufwendig, dafür kannst dann auch arbeiten


----------



## oscarr (1. September 2005)

Ich vermute mal das eine Datei mit 5x5 metern die für den Druck geeignet sein soll nicht mal so ebend von nem  G4 mit 1gb Ram bearbeitet werden kann. 

Und wenn Sie dann mal geladen sein sollte dann wirst Du sogut wie nichts machen können was nicht ein minuten/stunden langes Rendern erfordert. 

Was aber noch helfen könnte: 
Photoshop ein zusätzliches Arbeitsvolumen zuweisen. Diese sollte auf einer anderen Partition sein wie das System bzw Photoshop selbst. 
OS System: Photoshop maximalen Speicher zuweisen.
Windows System: Auslagerungsdatei vergrössern.


----------

